# Male orchid



## bubforever (Jul 20, 2007)

I know its picture was already in the general area but here he is after death.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2007)

aw man that sucks. I love orchids...I wish I had one


----------



## Jenn (Jul 21, 2007)

very sad. sorry.


----------

